# hydration pack help me!!!!



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

hi there people. i am looking to buy a hydration pack bag but i want one with a lot of room to fit tools and food to go on a long day out riding. it also it has to be fairly cheap.
could anyone help?


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Have a look in the gear & apparel forum


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-co...dration-pack-set-up-mountain-bike-781251.html

For cheap though perhaps a Costco model. I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## DeathByCactus (Apr 5, 2012)

Camelbak Hawg

I use this. It has an integrated rain protector that will keep your bag dry (or for increased visibility on the road, it's yellow). I can keep food/water/bike lock/ipad/keys/wallet/bug spray/sunscreen/first aid kit/multi-tools/mace comfortably. I also took it to Costa Rica with me for 3 weeks and used it as a day pack/hiking pack. It proved to be invaluable in an environment that has unpredictable rain spurts.

The back has mesh/padding to keep it comfortable and cool.

Order off of Amazon.com for the best prices.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I much prefer the Osprey over the Camelbak for many reasons... Here's a link to my latest blog post comparing the two: Mountain Mileage: Hydration Pack Battle - Camelbak Mule vs. Osprey Raptor 14


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys much appreciated  i have been looking at the osprey raptor 6 and the camelbak 2011-2012
i didnt really like the camelbak because they didnt have much space for what i needed it for where i think im going to buy the osprey raptor 6 as it looks big inside


----------



## nelson6123 (May 13, 2008)

I tried the Raptor 6, but once filled with water there was little room for much else. Exchanged it for the Raptor 10 and it has been perfect.


----------



## nelson6123 (May 13, 2008)

I tried the Raptor 6, but once filled with water there was little room for much else. Exchanged it for the Raptor 10 and it has been perfect.


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

Raptor 10 is awesome and can be found HERE for $78.94.

If you are a REI member and you buy it there you have the peace of mind of having a lifetime return policy.


----------



## dbfire (Feb 25, 2012)

A pack with a built in rain cover comes in handy when the weather turns quick. An the small pockets built into the lower straps that are big enough to hold gels and stuff are great. It sucks to remove your pack just to get something to fuel up.


----------



## Johnny Sin (May 4, 2010)

I just bought the Camelbak MULE, it does everything i need. Holds a good amount of water, plenty of pockets and spaces for everything. Got it on sale too, so it wasn't oo expensive.


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

im looking for a pack that i can hold water in the bladder, take a packed lunch an a few tools


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

I second the mule. I just wish is was a tiny bit roomier


----------

